# Technical Differences between the 721 and 522



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

What are the differences between the 721 and 522? Both are dual tuner PVR's correct? Is the 522 a replacement for 721? Does the 721 offer anything substantial over the 522? 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Nolzman said:


> What are the differences between the 721 and 522? Both are dual tuner PVR's correct? Is the 522 a replacement for 721? Does the 721 offer anything substantial over the 522?
> 
> Thanks.


It seems that the 700 series line might be at an end. The 522 can operate as a One Tv output with two tuners receiver or as Two unique TV outputs with One satellite tuner each. The 522's OS is written in Linux as well as the 721. The One feature that was reported for 721's was an internet feature that has yet to materialize the 522 will NOT have the vaporware 721 Internet feature. The 522 will also have the new VOD service fee that the 721 is exempt from.

If you want Digital recording features on two TV's then the 522 is the way to go since the 522 can share any Hard Drive recorded shows at either TV as well as record at the same time and you don't have to pay a Mirror fee like if you had 2 satellite receivers for two TV's since the new announced VOD fee cancels out the Mirror fee the fee structure makes your billing charges a wash.

John


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

The 522 is still vaporware you can't buy it. The 721 though buggy is available if you are ready to buy.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

> The 522 is still vaporware you can't buy it. The 721 though buggy is available if you are ready to buy.


A software update to improve the reliability of the 721 is coming soon--you've been hearing this for a long time now, but they've got to have it out soon to support the Superdish. The 322 and 522 were shown extensively at the Team Summit this week. Both apparently feature a reworked interface not yet found on any Dish receiver.

Scott has posted a preliminary review of the 322 and 522 right here. Here's a sample of his comments (hopefully he won't mind):


> Both units feature the new sleek menus and guide, as you will see in the photos below these units have an amazing new interface which is a much welcomed change for a Echostar receiver. Navigation of the new menus and screens is fast and simple. These units have the best looking guide and menus found on any satellite receiver I have ever laid my eyes on, in fact I will go so far as saying that the screens look better then my long time favorite the original Dishplayer 7100/7200. Guys looking for WAF (wife acceptance factor) will get instant approval when they see these screens in operation, gone is the mechanical dull look that manu Dish Network Guides are known for, in fact I would say that the new layout and designs make watching TV fun.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Was a 721 0n display????


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

JohnL said:


> The 522's OS is written in Linux as well as the 721.
> 
> John


John,

Where are you getting that information? I have heard that the 522's OS is not Linux, it is the same as the other DISH 5xx series receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looking on that screen what Scott posted at his site, 322/522 will be different kind of receiver. May be a hybrid or embedded Linux type.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 322 and 522 seem to be in a class in its own when it comes to look and feel of the menu's and program guide.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The 322/522 not seems but really have common software.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I meant different look and feel than the 301, 501/501/510, 721, and the first/second generation receivers. Its a totally new look and feel for the menu's being introduced.


----------

